# My Knee!



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

Possible torn meniscus. I've had it twice, both resulted in orthoscope, for me the knee cap on my right knee slid over to the inside of my knee and then back into place, on its journey it tore the shit out of everything in its path. What I didn't do was follow the physio like I should have, still have problems to this day. Hope you have sumn less severe, smart to get into doc quick. I had major swelling with mine too, hope you don't and heal up fast bro


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz, I'm cringing here!!!!

Somehow I don't think I'd make a very good doctor...


Hope it heals.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, when it comes to the knee not taking any chances here, know of way to many people who had surgery done for torn ligaments..


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Just tore my MCL last week out in Utah at Snow Basin going off a small cliff. Went to Methodist Sports Med here in Indy...start physical therapy on Monday...said I would be riding in time for my April trip to CO. My advice would be to get it looked at right away and even get a couple opinions if necessary. I was fortunate and the Doc said mine would heal without surgery...just wear the heavy duty brace and start therapy. 

Mine feels a lot better after a combination of heat and ice, although that could be the Vicodins kicking in. 

Krug


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Well doc's referred me to a specialist, Got the paper work for Wednesday. Hopefully all goes well (fingers crossed)


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems the most likely condition is a torn meniscus. Start physio monday. If it dosent heal through the therapy going to have to get surgery. Might have small bits of the tissue blocking my knee joints..

Lovely..


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz, I'm cringing here!!!!
> 
> Somehow I don't think I'd make a very good doctor...
> 
> ...


I had the same reaction.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Well results are back, Nothing is torn. The pop was my knee separating then smashing back into place. Bruising all bones in my knee cap. Still in physio to build up strength but heal time can be up to a year.


----------

